# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  الملكة رانيا تطلق تقرير الطفولة المبكرة من مدرسة الرصيفة المهنية للبنات

## الحصن نيوز

<strong>اختارت جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله مدرسة الرصيفة المهنية للبنات لاطلاق تقرير الطفولة المبكرة الذي أعدته منظمة اليونيسف بالتعاون مع المجلس الوطني لشؤون 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

